# المنهج الدراسي لهندسة السيارات في الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد



## مصطفى السامرائي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 حمل الآن 
 المنهج الدراسي لهندسة السيارات في الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد

المرحلة الاولى

**ديموقراطية وحقوق انسان Human rights& democracy*
*برمجة 1 Programming I*
*رسم هندسي وهندسة وصفية Eng. drawing and descriptive geometry *
*معامل Workshops*
*ديناميك حرارة 1 Thermodynamics I*
*ميكانيك 1 Mechanics I*
*خواص مواد Properties of materials*
*هندسة كهربائية Electrical engineering*​*
 المرحلة الثانية

**تكنولوجيا سيارات 1 Automotive Technology I*
*برمجة 2 Programming II*
*رياضيات 2 Mathematics II*
*رسم ميكانيكي Mechanical Drawing*
*مقاومة مواد Strength of Materials*
*ديناميك حرارة 2 Thermodynamics II*
*ميكانيك 2 Mechanics II*
*طرق تصنيع Manufacturing Processes*
*ميكانيك الموائع 1 Fluid Mechanics I*​*
المرحلة الثالثة

**تحليلات هندسية وعددية Engineering and Numerical Analysis *
*نظرية مكائن Theory of Machine *
*تصميم الهندسة الميكانيكية 1 Mechanical Engineering Design I *
*مكائن أحتراق داخلي Internal Combustion Engines *
*أنتقال حرارة Heat Transfer *
*ميكانيك موائع 2 Fluid Mechanics II *
*نظرية سيارات Vehicles Theory *
*التصميم المعزز بالحاسبة Computer Aided Design *
*تكنولوجيا سيارة I Vehicles Technology I *​*
المرحلة الرابعة

**تصميم مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي Internal combustion engines design*
*سيطرة وقياسات Control and Instrumentation *
*وقود وإحتراق Fuels and Combustion*
*تصميم هياكل سيارات Automotive Structure Design*
*ديناميك مركبات Vehicles Dynamics*
*تكنولوجيا سيارات 2 Automotive Technology II*
*إدارة هندسية Engineering Management*
*مشروع تخرج Project*
*الهندسة المعززة بالحاسبة CAE*

لتحميل أي كتاب تريده من خلال الرابط التالي


* http://www.uotechnology.edu.iq/dep-MechanicsandEquipment/branch4.htm*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

م.مصطفى السامرائي .موضوع جميل ومشاركة متميزة بارك الله ببك


----------



## yousef shadid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك على الموقع المفيد اخى مصطفى

غريبة لم ارى وجودا لمادة ميكانيكا الآلات ،، 
فهى تشرح نظرية عمل المكبس مع المرفق وذراع التوصيل ومضلعات السرعة والعجلة ،، ايضا نقل القدرة بالسيور والتروس ، واتزان الكتل الدوارة وغيرها من الاشياء التى لها علاقة وثيقة بهندسة السيارات ،، 

فهل هى مضمنة مع مادة اخرى ام ماذا ؟

​


----------



## مصطفى السامرائي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً لكم أخوتي على المرور​*


----------



## مصطفى السامرائي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> اشكرك على الموقع المفيد اخى مصطفى
> 
> غريبة لم ارى وجودا لمادة ميكانيكا الآلات ،،
> فهى تشرح نظرية عمل المكبس مع المرفق وذراع التوصيل ومضلعات السرعة والعجلة ،، ايضا نقل القدرة بالسيور والتروس ، واتزان الكتل الدوارة وغيرها من الاشياء التى لها علاقة وثيقة بهندسة السيارات ،،
> ...




*تحياتي لك أستاذ العقاب الهرم 

الشروحات والنظريات التي تقصدها موجودة في كتاب تكنولوجيا سيارات 1Automotive Technology I للمرحلة الثانية و تكنولوجيا سيارة IVehicles Technology I للمرحلة الثالثة.
*​

تحياتي 
​


----------



## yosief soliman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## black88star (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
مشكووور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى السامرائي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراً لكم أخوتي على المرور 
وعيدكم مبااااااااااااااااااارك​*


----------



## eng:mario (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن دول مش كتب دول بض المحاضرات


----------

